# Vostok K3 Leather Or Metal Strap



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

*K3 Sub strap choice*​
*Leather or metal strap*

Metal strap964.29%Leather strap535.71%


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi I would some opinions here, I'm going to be buying a Vostok K3 with a white dial as shown below, but I'm not sure if I should go with the leather or metal strap. Here's a couple of pics



















Any ideas?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have you seen the sales thread? Timetraveller has a good 'un on there??? If not......GET A LUMPY!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I vote metal, if only to repeat the above suggestion and get a "lumpy." If you're interested and need to know where to get one, email me at [email protected]


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> have you seen the sales thread? Timetraveller has a good 'un on there??? If not......GET A LUMPY!


Yeah I tired to buy it but there was a bit of a mix up.









But it looks like everythings sorted out now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Metal for me as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do I really need to give you an answer?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> have you seen the sales thread? Timetraveller has a good 'un on there??? If not......GET A LUMPY!


You :*****: i sold it too another guy and mixed this guy up he sent me money as well







so i had to knock em but sent him a watch gratis







-Fuckin *****


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you know your not allowed sharp objects tony


----------

